# Browning of Shirt White



## bige574 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello All

New to DTG printing did silk srceen before. I have a Noeflex with a heat
press when i pre treat my shirt and the press them i get a brown haze on the shirt. You notice it more after you heat the shirt to seal it. Am I doing something wrong. Thank you for your help


----------



## SwollShop (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm just curious what printer did you buy? also have you contacted the distributor sounds like its problem just a calibration issue?


----------



## bige574 (Feb 25, 2015)

The browning is happening on the heat press not the Neo flex the printer works perfectly


----------



## SwollShop (Feb 25, 2015)

bige574 said:


> The browning is happening on the heat press not the Neo flex the printer works perfectly


please keep the forum posted if you figure it out


----------

